# Mr. Holland's Opus?



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Has any one seen the movie, Mr. Holland's Opus??

It's about a music teacher who struggles through his career to both teach his students and perfect his Opus...I thought the piece was quite good, a well done contemporary piece. I thought it was great!!

You guys should check it out >>>  INFO


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

It was too warm-hearted and uplifting. I like the dark French film, _The Piano Teacher_, better. I don't know... maybe it's the S&M (Schubert and Masochism) that wins me over. B)


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

*Awesome!*

Mr. Holland's Opus is truly a good piece!!!
I bought a dvd of it for under $20.00 at my local bookstore! 
It was uplifting and inspiritional and the drama was good,indeed.
The plot was okay, especially liked how the story "progressed" from year to year.
A must-see movie for music lovers and students!

4/4player


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Hexameron said:


> It was too warm-hearted and uplifting. I like the dark French film, _The Piano Teacher_, better. I don't know... maybe it's the S&M (Schubert and Masochism) that wins me over. B)


   I love the s&m reference that was hilarious!

I'll have to check out that movie!


----------



## Gatton (Dec 20, 2006)

It's a good movie but like Hexameron said it's very sugary and sappy and warm hearted. Not that I dislike uplifting movies but at times you can sense the swelling music cue coming a mile away. Richard Dreyfuss is good as always and the deaf actor who plays his son was good too.


----------



## Shane (Dec 21, 2006)

I thought the movie was good up until they played his peice at the end. I didn't like the rock (and other) influences one bit. I thought it really took away from the overall feeling of the film.


----------



## Asperjames (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Holland's Opus was a good movie, exept, ironically, for the opus.


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Mann...you guys are such purists!! None of you like contemprary classical!!


----------



## SANAFABICH (Jan 2, 2007)

I loved it, it was very heartwarming


----------

